# Opinions on my GSD's raw diet



## Knucklehead (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello, I was hoping for some opinions on how well I am currently feeding my 10mo GSD. I think I'm doing pretty good, and my GSD seems very happy and healthy with great energy and drive, and no apparent health issues. Eyes are bright, teeth are white, coat is soft and shiny, no bad breath, no gas, etc. I tend to buy 3-4 weeks of food at a time, bag and freeze individual meals. He gets fed twice daily, once in the morning and once in the evening.

This is a pretty typical month and comes out to 50-60 meals:
2-4 whole chickens (parted out.. each chicken becomes 6 meals. Breast, Breast, Leg quarter, Leg quarter, Back, Wings.. with the neck and organs mixed in there somewhere)
2-3 packs of chicken leg quarters
1 Beef Heart
1 package of beef tripe
1 large pork roast (shoulder blade or pork loin.. whatever is on sale)
1-2 packages of beef back ribs (he strips the meat and chews the bone, but doesn't eat the bone. )
1 bag of sweet potatoes, baked with olive oil, and mashed
1 bag of frozen sardines (from the bait store)
1 bag of frozen anchovies (from the bait store)
1 dozen raw eggs
1-2 containers of all natural plain yogurt
1-2 containers of all natural cottage cheese
Everything is frozen, except for the eggs, yogurt, and cottage cheese.. which is added at the time he's fed.


Thanks for any input!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It looks like the diet may be a bit heavy in bone but lacking in muscle meat. I see lots of RMBs (chicken, fish, ribs) but the only MM I see listed is 1 beef heart and 1 pork roast in an entire month. You also didn't mention any organ meat (liver, kidney, etc...) which is essential to the diet and you should add in small amounts, though no more than 5-10% of the total diet. The sweet potatoes won't hurt anything, but I don't think that they are necessary either.


----------



## Knucklehead (Apr 11, 2013)

Chris Wild said:


> It looks like the diet may be a bit heavy in bone but lacking in muscle meat. I see lots of RMBs (chicken, fish, ribs) but the only MM I see listed is 1 beef heart and 1 pork roast in an entire month. You also didn't mention any organ meat (liver, kidney, etc...) which is essential to the diet and you should add in small amounts, though no more than 5-10% of the total diet. The sweet potatoes won't hurt anything, but I don't think that they are necessary either.


He doesn't eat the rib bone, just strips the meat off. 

So you think too much bone and not enough MM? His stools are usually pretty solid and range from ash gray to brown, depending on the day. No constipation, and he poops regularly twice a day.

It would be pretty easy for me to get less chicken leg quarters and buy an extra pork roast and beef heart, as well as kidney and liver.


----------



## Knucklehead (Apr 11, 2013)

Or maybe even better... I could skip the whole chickens, save myself the effort of cutting them up, and add in extra roast (beef or pork), beef heart, kidney and liver. And if I skip the sweet potatoes too, I've saved myself considerable effort in the preparation of his meals.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

You need organs. 10% of his diet should be organ half of that should be liver. I agree more muscle meat and I would eighty-six the sweet potatoes  -save you some work!


----------



## Knucklehead (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks you two, for your input!


----------



## Knucklehead (Apr 11, 2013)

With the above advice I've modified things a bit. Here's how it now stands:

4 packs of chicken leg quarters
1 Beef Heart
4 lbs beef liver
3 lbs green tripe
1 large pork roast (shoulder blade or pork loin.. whatever is on sale)
2 packages of beef back ribs (he strips the meat and chews the bone, but doesn't eat the bone. So this is all MM.)
4 lbs ground beef
1 bag of frozen sardines (from the bait store)
1 bag of frozen anchovies (from the bait store)
1 dozen raw eggs
1 lg container of all natural plain yogurt
1 lg container of all natural cottage cheese
Everything is frozen, except for the eggs, yogurt, and cottage cheese.. which is added at the time he's fed.


Recently he's torn his paw pads a couple times, and although neither time really seemed to bother him, it makes me wonder if I should supplement with zinc or something? Or should he be getting enough from the ribs and ground beef?


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Good looking diet. I'm no expert but, have had very good luck with two GSD, an airedale, a doberman and my current GSD puppy. 

I only feed one raw egg a week to my dog. It's very rich for a dog. Not sure if a bunch of eggs would be good for a dog.

Pork is very salty and I avoid it as much as possible. 

Yogurt is beneficial in calcium and in bacteria. I feed one spoon full in with the mix at meal time. Too much will plug my dog up.

As far as the pads go, I clean his pads after a hike. I avoid pavement when possible as they were not designed to run on cement and black top. Both are abrasive. Once the pads are clean, I lubricate them with a specific type of boot dressing. 

https://www.obenaufs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=72

I use this more often in the winter when road salts and mag chlor is used for ice removal. It works great on a lot of things around the house from wood gun stocks, boots, belts to your dog's feet.

They will probably try to lick it off but it's safe and non toxic with all natural ingredients. Apply and then daub off with a paper towel.

Good luck!


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds great,I do 3 to 4 days a week,just raw beef with a raw egg.
The rest of the week I do Nature domain from Costco.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

